# Yellow Rose



## helloyo53 (Oct 23, 2009)

Feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2009)

It looks a little soft. I cant pick out a focal point. But I love the vivid color!


----------



## namaste_lv (Oct 24, 2009)

Like said before it needs more sharpness. I think you could do a little in post to sharpen the stamen and keep the nice velvet texture of the petals. Also maybe burn in what ever is catching light in the bottom right. I think it is the edge of a leave, but by eye is drawn to that. Now that I look again, I would push both bottom corners back a little since you are not seeing enough leaf for it to be subject.

I love the nice soft detail of the petals and the little hints of yellow in the background. I would like to see this larger since it's all the little variations in the petals that hold my eye.


----------

